# 140001!

## 2000

, !
  2 ,  .    (45 ).     14001???    ?         ( )???   :Redface:

----------


## 2000

-! :Smilie:

----------

,  14-     -   ?

----------


## 2000

! :yes:

----------

> , !
>   2 ,  .    (45 ).     14001???    ?         ( )???


:  (1,2 .)  ""  .2.4  .2.8; :   (  ),   (-),   ().

----------

*KonstANT*,    "",      :Smilie:

----------


## alexgurd

> :  (1,2 .)  ""  .2.4  .2.8; :   (  ),   (-),   ().


 :yes:

----------


## 2000

, !     ::flirt::

----------


## Norma J

!?

----------

> !?


  4

----------


## Argo

.   . 3 .     .       .
 14    1,2,3 + ? ?
   3.2  - ?     ,  ?

----------

> 14    1,2,3 + ? ?






> 3.2  - ?     ,  ?


 -1

(   )

----------


## Argo

**, ..    (     2,3)       ?
   "   "?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> (     2,3)       ?






> "   "?


   ""  14001

----------


## Argo

,      ,    13.12.05.

----------


## Zaytceva

, ,      .   ? ? ?  ?   ,   ...

----------


## stsik

!!!  -!!!
    (45 ) 13.01.2010.
  14001 - :
-  (2 ),  . 2.4, 2.8
-      
-    __ (3 )
:    -  ???
-  2   -  ,   ?
-  (..  ,   )        ___?
+   __   ,    ?
 :Smilie:

----------

> !!!  -!!!
>     (45 ) 13.01.2010.
>   14001 - :
> -  (2 ),  . 2.4, 2.8
> -      
> -    __ (3 )
> :    -  ???
> -  2   -  ,   ?
> -  (..  ,   )        ___?
> +   __   ,    ?


      ,    .
     ,     .
        ,

----------


## stsik

> ,    .
>      ,     .
>         ,


,    .
     ,        ( ).
 !!!   .
ps      ,           )))

----------

> ,    .
>      ,        ( ).
>  !!!   .
> ps      ,           )))


     .
    ,         . ,     ,

----------

, ,          ?    ,   ,     .

----------

-     .          ?

----------

> .


.

----------

. , , .
    (  13001),         .        (          ).      ,             .      .

 .
      ,    13001,     14001? ?
  ,        ,  ? (:  (1,2 .)  ""  .2.4  .2.8; :   (  ),   (-),   (). )

   - ?

 .

----------

?

----------


## ipnick

. 
   14001.
-  1,2 (  2.8)
-  3 (     )
-   ()

----------


## Argo

*ipnick*,    ?

----------

,  , ,      -. 3    .        .   ,      .             .  ,    14001 (         )       .   ,     ? ,    ,      .        ,     .       ?     14001     ,  ,             ,   ?

----------


## G

,       -.   ""  " ".   ?

----------


## Argo

,      14   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Argo

,    :Wow:

----------

> ,       -.   ""  " ".   ?


     - 13001  14001
  13001       .2.9  .2.2
    ,    ,  .1.2   " "

  14001    . 2.8,   ,    . 1.3  ,    " ",

----------


## Argo

14.  !
  ,   ,         1  " 2  . (1    1   )?

----------


## DIM@N

Argo - 2

----------


## Argo

> Argo - 2


     ?

----------


## DIM@N



----------


## Argo

> 


! .. .1, .3(2)  . ( ,    )?

----------


## DIM@N

,  ,   ,

----------


## Argo

> ,  ,   ,


 ......  .    .1.1  1.2?

----------


## DIM@N

. 1.1

----------


## DIM@N

,    ,

----------


## Argo

> ,    ,


      ,   -      ,   ,      ,     . ,     ,   ,     "     "! :Frown:

----------


## ipnick

> *ipnick*,    ?


  ,    ,   . 
      ,     .

----------


## stas

*ipnick*,     ,    .       ,       ,  .

----------


## Argo

...   !!!      :Wink:

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

.   . ,            (   ,   ).    ,      14001?      .       ,      .

----------

.     ?     -   ? , ?

----------


## Radugabuh

.        .     .    -         ?

----------

!
.    ,     - . 
  14001 ()             (   )   ?
.

----------

,      .  ,     .  14001().    .2.4  ,      .2.11  .  (  .), .1,2 ,      .  (  . ) .1,3(   )  .  ,  .    .1.1.1, .2.1.1.(      )     0.   .  .   .   ,,       .    ().  ,  ???

----------

> !
> .    ,     - . 
>   14001 ()             (   )   ?
> .


    ,

----------


## Nini

!
    ,      :
          14001 ()      2.
 , ,    ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Profreg

> !
>     ,      :
>           14001 ()      2.
>  , ,    ?


 .     ?    ?

----------


## Nini

,       ,        ,     ,    .

...   , .      .  :Confused:

----------


## Lekcheto

:      .    .2.4.    :

"    
   ____________"

    ,    2:    (2).     - 1 (     )  2 (  - )? .

----------


## Profreg

-1.       ...

----------

, ,   :  ,   .

----------

help me! 
,        :     -    (  )??????

----------


## _Krug

, , :    .     140001    .       .      .    140001,  !!!  :Frown:     !

----------


## Akilah

, ,   .  2009     .        2010 .      .    . :       ?       ?

----------

,      ,   :       ,     ,       (, . .)  .    .   ,   !

----------


## ninian

,            ,    ,       ,         -

----------

11.1    14001    ?)

----------


## Law



----------


## kes24

!  ! ,  .  ,    14001  .1, .2,     .    ,    ,    46    ,    .    -  ?

----------

> !  ! ,  .  ,    14001  .1, .2,     .    ,    ,    46    ,    .    -  ?


  46 .    ,     ,     ,  ,     .

----------

> 14001


,     14001,    2   :   ( )   ( ) ,        .

----------


## kes24

> ,     14001,    2   :   ( )   ( ) ,        .


     ,   ,     !!!!             ,    ?????????????? :Frown:

----------

> ,   ,     !!!!             ,    ??????????????


 ,   ,   -   ,  .  .

----------

, ,     14001  . 1.2"   " -     - ?.         "  "   -    .      1.1 "- "?

----------


## stas

> - ?

----------


## Omay

!      14001.      ,     , , !    , 
   ,       ,     .   :
          ?   2 .3.2 ?   .4.1   ? 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## stas

> .


???

----------


## Omay

> ???


  :Embarrassment:       ,     =)
___________________________________


 2.   .3.2
  .4.1,  4.1.1, ?
        ,    ?

----------


## ahhka

,        46 ,          ???

----------


## sarakot

> 46 ,     ?


.      .

----------


## Abylat

,    ??    ,    ?
       14001   ?    ?     ?   ?

----------


## Abylat

,    ??    ,    ?
       14001   ?    ?     ?   ?

----------

!
, ,       ?
         .    14001,     439- ,   1,2,3    .      .                   3     .
?  :Smilie:

----------


## 4343

> !
> , ,       ?
>          .    14001,     439- ,   1,2,3    .      .                   3     .
> ?


.

----------

....  ...   )    ...
,1 .   .  . 2      (45 ),      .

       .        ,     ..    14001.. .   ...      ?
:     ?     ... ,...  ?
   )   )

----------


## 4343

> .   ...      ?


,  ,             .     .

----------

-.......  ?    ? 1,2  1,2,3?   -         1  2?  -   ,    ,  -       , .1  2?   - ...    ?     ?  ,             ?

----------


## 4343

14001,          ( )    ( ) .

----------

....  46..    ...

----------

> -.......  ?    ? 1,2  1,2,3?   -         1  2?  -   ,    ,  -       , .1  2?   - ...    ?     ?  ,             ?


    ?  3   ?!

----------


## freshmaker

14001! 
 3  +      ,    . 
()    .   ! : 29,  30. 30      .
1, 2,3 -   46-.        .
   ,         ,         ,   ,  ,   ))
 -  "  ")
  ""!
..  ,  ..     )

----------


## freshmaker

> ,  ,             .     .

----------

,  )  freshmaker..    ?)) ,, ... ...    ....., ,  ,     )

----------


## 1111111111

! , ! .   .  14001      .    ??    ??   .

----------


## sarakot

14001   nalog.ru
  . +  .

----------


## 1111111111

33 .   -    .   -   . .     ...   ...     ?   ???  .

----------


## sarakot

nalog.ru  .  .    ,   .

----------


## 1111111111

.   .    -    . .  1  2 ,      ?      -?

----------


## sarakot

,  ,   -    (  ).

----------


## Yuliaaaaaaaaaa

,      14

----------


## MDS

,    !)))

----------


## freshmaker

> ,    !)))

----------


## Law

14001

----------

> 


   ??? ...)))

----------

> ???


-    :Wink:

----------


## olesa13

14001  ,  ,                   ,    ,   !       ?

----------

> 14001  ,  ,                   ,    ,   !       ?


           !   ,      ,      !

----------

> -


      ,       .       ,    ,       ,   ! , ))))

----------


## lin-tit

,         : http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=...ms_gosreg312fz

----------

> 


 "" ?!    ?
?   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 333

> -


  :Wink: 
  - , ..    ,  ,    - , ..

----------


## .



----------

> 


-  :Speaking: 

...       )

----------


## rasterjasha

> - , ..


  - ,   .  -?
 ,    : http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=...ms_gosreg312fz
  -  :Smilie:

----------


## Ole

,   ....
      . .    14001....         ,    .    .    -   ((((((((((

----------


## lin-tit

,

----------


## dffsgdfgdgfdg

- !!!!    2  - (   )         -    14001 -   ? (         ,     ??? )

----------


## dffsgdfgdgfdg

- !!!!    2  - (   )         -    14001 -   ? (        ,     ??? )

----------


## sarakot

> - !!!!    2  - (   )         -    14001 -   ? (        ,     ??? )


,      ?
 -,   . 
 -,  .14 .   ,  ,  .

----------


## elenah9

,     .   .       14001.    ,   .  ?

----------


## DIM@N

*elenah9*,    1 .

----------


## lin-tit

3-     .

----------

